# ¤ Breast issues - info and advice please! ¤



## Sound Of Vision (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd need some info and help from you if you can. Although this is a bit too personal I still know there are lots of women here who might know something so I gritted my teeth and posted it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I was at the plastic surgeon's practice today and I was diagnosed with inverted nipples (I knew that before, it was obvious, but officially now.)

That's no big thing, lots of women have it and there are no many complications with operations.

But he told me that this kind of operation can cut some of my peripheral milk canals (not sure is this correct term, and that I might have problems in pregnancy and with breast feeding. He said it's not often but it is a possibility. 

I have 2 options: to operate it now with this possibility or after I give birth and I'm sure I don't want to have any more kids (it's funny how he thinks that breast feeding is condition to having a baby - like you can't have it without breast feeding!!  And, oh, how am I supposed to breast feed like this, with practically no nipples?! But ok, he's older man, and good in operations so I'll ignore that.)

The thing is, it's bothering me. I don't like how my breasts look like and I'm ashamed of showing them naked. They look like there's something wrong with them and kind of unnatural. Not how breasts should look like. (prolly mass media doing it's work, but still, it's body I live with every day, especially 'female parts')

So what I'm asking you is, do you know someone (or some of you even) who had this operation? And possibly had a baby later? Were there any problems, complications with breasts/-feeding?

I'll google informations but I'd love real life stories. 

My operation should be scheduled in autumn, so I must make decision.

Thanks for all info you give me!


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 4, 2008)

OKay even though I am a 1st year Med student, I have seen these kind of things happen before in some of my work experience (Over 5 years worth in various clinics and placments over the globe, since I was about 14!) . I would really find some message boards that have plastic surgeons on them who can give the advice to you also. And I would also always get a second opinion.

You can still have a healthy baby and bottle feed, breast feeding is not the only option now! And we have such good bottle milk, that it really does have all the nutrients in, the same as breast milk.

I would advice having a long hard think about it, and no one can tell you to go for it, or not to. Its a decision you have to make on your own.

I would also double check the surgeons reviews online, his qualifications, and see how many times the problems with breast feeding has occured in his operations, ask for statistics or to speak to an ex patient of his.

I hope this helps!


----------



## nadia (Jun 4, 2008)

hi, 
how important is it to you to be able to breastfeed? i think that's the crux of the matter-if having the operation means that you may not be able to breastfeed (even a small chance), are you okay with that?

personally if i were in the same situation i would wait to have the procedure. in my experience breastfeeding creates such a nurturing and special bond between mom and baby, and i would be sad if i couldn't do it. also, it is widely accepted that breastmilk is better than formula, even formula companies have this disclaimer on their ads. 

so you'll have to decide which is more important to you at the moment. but again, you can always have the procedure afterwards too, so it's just a matter of time. hth!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_OKay even though I am a 1st year Med student, I have seen these kind of things happen before in some of my work experience (Over 5 years worth in various clinics and placments over the globe, since I was about 14!) . I would really find some message boards that have plastic surgeons on them who can give the advice to you also. And I would also always get a second opinion.

You can still have a healthy baby and bottle feed, breast feeding is not the only option now! And we have such good bottle milk, that it really does have all the nutrients in, the same as breast milk.

I would advice having a long hard think about it, and no one can tell you to go for it, or not to. Its a decision you have to make on your own.

I would also double check the surgeons reviews online, his qualifications, and see how many times the problems with breast feeding has occured in his operations, ask for statistics or to speak to an ex patient of his.

I hope this helps!_

 
Thank you, I'll try to find some message boards with plastic surgeons, just not sure where...heh
The surgeon I went to yesterday is best in my town so I'm not sure what good will I have from second opinion if that surgeon is not as good. 

I may ask around about some other really good surgeon but I got this appointment because my friend's mother works there so she made it possible.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nadia* 

 
_hi, 
how important is it to you to be able to breastfeed? i think that's the crux of the matter-if having the operation means that you may not be able to breastfeed (even a small chance), are you okay with that?

personally if i were in the same situation i would wait to have the procedure. in my experience breastfeeding creates such a nurturing and special bond between mom and baby, and i would be sad if i couldn't do it. also, it is widely accepted that breastmilk is better than formula, even formula companies have this disclaimer on their ads. 

so you'll have to decide which is more important to you at the moment. but again, you can always have the procedure afterwards too, so it's just a matter of time. hth!_

 
Hm, I'm not so crazy about brestfeeding - heck, I'm not even sure I want to have babies so it's not so important to me right now. I know if I had babies I would try to breastfeed, I don't mind it, but to me it's not the only way to feed the baby.
But if I wait until I get my babies I'll be older and this is bothering me *now.*
I don't feel well and ok with them on psychological level...

Thanks for your input, I know I'll have to think about it well.


----------

